# IL Furries Outside of Chicago?



## Nikas Zekeval (Jan 8, 2019)

Pretty much what it says on the tin.  I'm near Peoria personally, anything down my way that someone can clue me in about?

Just a lonely fur sending up a flare.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 11, 2019)

Nikas Zekeval said:


> Pretty much what it says on the tin.  I'm near Peoria personally, anything down my way that someone can clue me in about?
> 
> Just a lonely fur sending up a flare.



Midwest FurFest is in Rosemont, and yeah, I am from the Chicago Burbs. Da Bears..


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 11, 2019)

Nikas Zekeval said:


> Pretty much what it says on the tin.  I'm near Peoria personally, anything down my way that someone can clue me in about?
> 
> Just a lonely fur sending up a flare.



Peoria?!? Holy shit, I'm from Galesburg! You're like an hour from me, if that.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 12, 2019)

Fursquared is coming up in WI next month. Bit of a hike, but in the region.


----------



## Atlas Sea Fox (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm kind of late to this thread, but I'm from Illinois as well. Does anyone know of any discord or telegram groups of people from Illinois/the Chicago-area?


----------



## FunkerFox (May 13, 2019)

Anyone near Waukegan?


----------



## Leadhoof (May 13, 2019)

Another one right here. Spend most of my time around Wauconda.


----------



## Blu-The-Blue-Fox (Apr 26, 2020)

I'M A FURRY THAT LIVES IN PEORIA ILLINOIS


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 27, 2020)

Blu-The-Blue-Fox said:


> I'M A FURRY THAT LIVES IN PEORIA ILLINOIS


Huzzah, another Peoria fur! ^ ^


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice. If you ever decided to come back and visit Galesburg [or maybe you do on a regular basis, who am I to really say], _I would highly recommend getting lunch and/or dinner at either Sidetrax or Sully's._


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 27, 2020)

HunterSkunk said:


> Also, I don't remember Sidetrax at all (bare in mind I haven't lived there since 2008 so there's probably a bunch if new stuff there I've never had), but my dad actually used to work at Sully's :3



Yeah, I guess you wouldn't know about it then, would you; Sidetrax is kind of a newer venue. The people who own Sully's also own Sidetrax, and the menu is similar but different [and now they have a sister location in Monmouth!]. It's less "Irish" themed and more generic Sports Bar themed, but you can still get wings like you can at Sully's, and they have some good burgers. But cool to hear that your dad used to work at Sully's. I used to go there all the time with my brother when he was still living in Illinois. I don't go there as much as I used to, but I still make a point to go there and get wings on my birthday.

Yeah, a couple things have changed around here. The old Wal-Mart has been broken up into a bunch of smaller stores, The Carl Sandberg Mall has been shut down-, or rather the mall itself has shut down, U-Haul moved into K-Mart and a Consignment store moved into JC Pennsy's; we've lost Sirloin Stockade, but we've gained a Taco Johns and a Culvers and I've heard rumors that we're getting a Sonics at some point in the future (meaning I don't have to drive all the way to Silvis or Peoria to get a Sonics now).


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 15, 2020)

I live outside of Monmouth. I just moved back recently from MI. I lived in Abingdon most of my life and of course every small towner around goes to Galesburg for everything. The trax in Monmouth is good but they don't have angry orchard on tap unlike Sidetrax! 

I saw this thread and figured I'd say hi to any IL furs around although it's a few months old!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 16, 2020)

Magnuswolf said:


> I live outside of Monmouth. I just moved back recently from MI. I lived in Abingdon most of my life and of course every small towner around goes to Galesburg for everything. The trax in Monmouth is good but they don't have angry orchard on tap unlike Sidetrax!



Cewl! Another Furry in my area! I guess we'll have to be on the look out for each other then!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 22, 2021)

_Bumps, just because I'm curious to see if anybody else wanted to pitch in._


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Feb 20, 2021)

The sad thing I'm noticing in the art community (at least on the Internet) is that artists from Illinois are pretty rare, and mostly restricted to Chicago and certain other large "campus towns" like Peoria and Champaign.
I say this because (prior to this thread, obviously) _*I've met not a single artist on the Internet that's from Illinois*_.

And for those curious, I'm from a town called Phoenix.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Feb 20, 2021)

DrifterJellybean said:


> The sad thing I'm noticing in the art community (at least on the Internet) is that artists from Illinois are pretty rare, and mostly restricted to Chicago and certain other large "campus towns" like Peoria and Champaign.
> I say this because (prior to this thread, obviously) _*I've met not a single artist on the Internet that's from Illinois*_.
> 
> And for those curious, I'm from a town called Phoenix.


Yeah, and that's kind of unfortunate. There was a furry group based in the Quad Cities for a while, but they seem to have faded out over the past few years.

I wanted to get a furry group going here in Galesburg, but I seem to be the only furry around here who's still active online.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Feb 20, 2021)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Yeah, and that's kind of unfortunate. There was a furry group based in the Quad Cities for a while, but they seem to have faded out over the past few years.
> 
> I wanted to get a furry group going here in Galesburg, but I seem to be the only furry around here who's still active online.


Evidently.


----------



## Rouge166 (Apr 19, 2021)

Oh Phoenix I'm in Tinley Park


----------



## Sereane (Jun 8, 2021)

I don't think I'll ever find other furries where i'm at. Close to the border of MO, near STL. All the fun stuff happens up in Chicago and theres nothing much down here where I'm at.


----------



## Gother (Jul 25, 2021)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Peoria?!? Holy shit, I'm from Galesburg! You're like an hour from me, if that.


Hey I'm from the Burg as well and cherry street for food is probably the best lol


----------



## CuriousVulture (Aug 3, 2021)

Ooh, I'm from Illinois! But uh, from a very small town.  the closest place to me that I think people might know of is DeKalb, but I really have no idea if its a well known town.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Aug 3, 2021)

Just want to update seeing as I've moved recently: I'm now in Crete.


----------

